# Frustration with my boss over bike...



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

Hey there, everyone! I just wanted to rant a bit, got into a discussion about my bike with my boss last night. He was not very open to the idea of me cycling to work. Our conversation started with me letting him know that in a few weeks when we are past the icy roads I would be riding my bike, so I asked him there was a good place I could keep her during the day. 

I asked if I could store it in my office (which is very large and no clients see) and he looked at me like I had three heads! "You can't bring a *bike* into the *building*!!! I'm not letting you wheel it all over!" I pointed out that since the offices were right behind the elevator I could just come in the dock door and take it up, carrying instead of wheeling, of course. He thought that was outrageous. 

I then asked if I could keep it on the dock (where my last 2 jobs let me store my old bike in their buildings when I commuted there by bike), aside from the main area there are two large unused rooms in my current building. He said, "I am *not* letting you keep a bike anywhere in here! If I had a place for you to park it then everyone would want a place to park their bikes and our loading area would be full of bikes!" (... no one bikes to work here, never has.)

So I asked where he would recommend me keeping it and he tried talking me out of biking at all! "You live so far away! You can't ride your bike all that distance! It'll take you forever and you'll be exhausted!" I pointed out that I only live six miles away (which he thought was an outrageous amount to bike) and not only was shorter than my previous bike commute but even though it was longer than my drive it was still shorter than his. He got all huffy and his reply was, 'Well, you can bring a chain and chain it up to the fence out by the smoking area." (It is a chain-link fence with a guardrail right in front of it. I will have to try something interesting to figure out how to use my U-lock and wedge the bike in there.) I asked if he could guarantee that it won't get stolen. His response was that we are in a safe neighborhood and since people park their motorcycles and they don't get stolen then it must be fine. I pointed out that you need a key for a motorcycle... "There you go, you're always thinking!" he huffed.

I guess I just was surprised at his lack of enthusiasm for my bike commuting and total shut-down of any suggestions. My city is fairly bike-friendly with new bike lanes and sharrows, and many shops have good places to lock up out front. My job is one town over, and is a more commercial town with less office and municipal type buildings but lots of shops and more restaurants per square mile than anywhere else in the US. To be fair my boss lives quite a ways away and his town is smaller, so maybe less bike-common so it may seem odd to him? But we are a 'green' company and I thought he'd be more open to accommodating people being more healthy and environmentally responsible.

My last employers were not super employee-oriented, nor did they care about health or emissions, but they had no problem with me storing my bike. At the one location one other guy also biked to work and we stashed them together, but at the second I was the only one and they still didn't mind. My boss here had a fit when I asked where I could pump after I came back from maternity leave, so I guess I shouldn't be as surprised as I am. However, I get the feeling that if I were 'one of his boys' he would have no problem making sure there was a good place to lock up. Now I also have to pick out different panniers because I had planned to leave them on all the time, but now if it's going to be out by the side entrance next to the bar parking lot next door I will not want to leave them out.

Thanks for letting me vent, everyone. How accommodating are your bosses as far as parking? Do they give you huff about locking up and cast you off to the bar alley as well? Am I being terribly unreasonable? I just got irritated that he implied that it was crazy to even think about bike commuting and would be so much better to drive, and that I couldn't 'bike all that way!'


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Feb 2018)

We have a rack (provided by the landlord) outside the office, but as it is exposed to the elements I just bring it inside and it leans against the wall in the kitchen. 
Does your boss provide parking for cars?


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2018)

Your boss is one of those fools who wants folk to burn fuel and squander resources to drive a tonne plus (or two tonne plus in the USA) of metal to move a few hundred pounds of flesh to work and back again. Him and his kind are bringing about the downfall of civilisation, perhaps even the end of our species.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> We have a rack (provided by the landlord) outside the office, but as it is exposed to the elements I just bring it inside and it leans against the wall in the kitchen.
> Does your boss provide parking for cars?


Oh certainly, we have a lovely large parking lot and it was just repaved last year! Our kitchen is upstairs past my office so I can't imagine he'd let me use that either, imagine all the chain lube contaminating the food and such  I also was not too keen on her being exposed to the elements (and the public) for 12 hours at a time, at home she has a lovely warm shed.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Feb 2018)

I assume that your boss converting one parking space to safe/covered cycle parking is not going to happen, even if you work on the green angle and try to get support from others?


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Feb 2018)

Some people just don't 'get' cycling. They believe it's an arduous slog when it isn't. They believe bicycles drip oil all over the carpets when they don't. They believe cycling in the rain will cause pneumonia, resulting in time off work and all kinds of nonsense.

I used to store my bike in the office (when i worked in an office) and my boss often trotted out the 'dripping oil' excuse when suggesting I lock it to a flimsy wooden fence on the edge of an industrial estate. Being a stubborn git, I refused... and the fact that after six months and no marks on the carpet where I stored my bike worked in my favour. I was the first redundancy mind, when things got tough.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I assume that your boss converting one parking space to safe/covered cycle parking is not going to happen, even if you work on the green angle and try to get support from others?


Oh, I'm certain. That would be one less parking spot for cars! Never mind that if my car is not there then there is one more vacant spot for cars. He would see it as me trying to get special treatment just because. When my brother visits me for lunch occasionally (he does not drive) he locks his bike to a handicapped parking sign out front in the parking lot. I would hate to make it harder for wheelchairs to maneuver the walkway by obstructing it all day, though, even if it's just a little inconvenience.


----------



## derrick (13 Feb 2018)

Maybe ask for a rise as you can't afford the petrol to drive there.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

derrick said:


> Maybe ask for a rise as you can't afford the petrol to drive there.


 probably won't happen anytime soon, but one can always dream, eh?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Feb 2018)

Could you (nicely) go over his head? Maybe write to someone within facilities management or whoever is responsible for car parking etc and say you and your boss are struggling to come up with a suitable arrangement to secure your bike at work and could they consider installing a stand in an appropriate place where you could store it?


----------



## marzjennings (13 Feb 2018)

You need to inform your boss on the things he'll get for free if you start cycling to work. Bosses love free stuff like reduced costs and increased productivity. 


Exercising before work raises an employee’s productivity by an average of 15 percent.
Cycling will reduce health care costs: Cyclists, on average, live two years longer than non-cyclists and take 15 percent fewer days offwork due to illness.
In England, Sustrans claims more facilities making it convenient for people to ride to work would save UK businesses £13bn through reduced sick days and boosted productivity.
Statistics show that non-cyclists take two more sick days per year.
Studies show a 4-15 percent increase in productivity, and 27 percent fewer task errors for physically fit employees.
Staff members who cycle are more punctual. Absenteeism can be reduced by up to 80 percent by encouraging cycling to work.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

marzjennings said:


> You need to inform your boss on the things he'll get for free if you start cycling to work. Bosses love free stuff like reduced costs and increased productivity.
> 
> 
> Exercising before work raises an employee’s productivity by an average of 15 percent.
> ...


That would be good for him to know if more people would be interested in cycling to work. Unfortunately I am the odd ball out in my workplace, everyone else here is very material-oriented (and some a bit snobby) and among other things they all lease new vehicles every year or two rather than be seen in an older model. I personally think that leasing vehicles is ridiculous, you are basically renting a car for an outrageous amount, you can't customize anything about it and you will pay for a car forever. They think it is strange because my car is 'older' (8 years now, I'v had it for 6), paid off and I have no desire to get a new one because I keep mine running like a top. 

My coworkers wouldn't go anywhere on a bike for fear of chipping a nail or messing up their hair, perhaps scuffing their expensive shoes. There is one gentleman that probably would if he didn't live 45 miles away, he takes his kids out on a towpath near his house with his Specialized sometimes, but I don't think anyone else here even rides a bike. I never use all of our alloted 3 sick days each year and I am only late if there is some sort of disaster at home or on the road, so I don't know that telling him will make any difference.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Could you (nicely) go over his head? Maybe write to someone within facilities management or whoever is responsible for car parking etc and say you and your boss are struggling to come up with a suitable arrangement to secure your bike at work and could they consider installing a stand in an appropriate place where you could store it?


I had considered it. I am not sure my boss would be very pleased with that, but I have a good relationship with our district manager (and last month when he was here so was my brother for a visit, he saw my brother's helmet and started talking to him about bikes! Turns out his son is big into cycling!) So maybe next time he is in I will just casually ask where he recommends I keep my bike and if my boss gets mad I will just say, "Well Brian told me X... you're more than welcome to call him and ask." I would just hate to get him ticked off like I on purpose tried to override him or something.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Feb 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> I had considered it. I am not sure my boss would be very pleased with that, but I have a good relationship with our district manager (and last month when he was here so was my brother for a visit, he saw my brother's helmet and started talking to him about bikes! Turns out his son is big into cycling!) So maybe next time he is in I will just casually ask where he recommends I keep my bike and if my boss gets mad I will just say, "Well Brian told me X... you're more than welcome to call him and ask." I would just hate to get him ticked off like I on purpose tried to override him or something.



Yes, you'd need to be diplomatic so that's why I included the 'nicely' bit. Your boss sounds like the type to have a fragile ego so I'd say to him that you understand he doesn't currently have suitable accommodation for bikes but you'd like to work something out with, say, this district manager that would keep you both happy. Your choice of transport to work is no less worthy of consideration than everyone else's.

I'd keep him included in the discussions, even if only in the pretence of caring what his opinion is. He can't then accuse you of going behind his back.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2018)

Buy a knackered old Jeep Wagoneer, and he'll soon get fed up looking at it and ask you to cycle instead.


----------



## wonderloaf (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Buy a knackered old Jeep Wagoneer, and he'll soon get fed up looking at it and ask you to cycle instead.


I'd buy the knackered old Jeep Wagoneer, leave it permanently in the car park and chain the bike to it every day. That'll learn him!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (13 Feb 2018)

Park your car permanently on the lot at work, then cycle in every day and leave your bike in the car.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Feb 2018)

Not exactly a solution, but, given the unpleasant boss and co-workers, look for another job perhaps?


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Park your car permanently on the lot at work, then cycle in every day and leave your bike in the car.



I like that one


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2018)

Welcome to a nice challenge for the Spring/Summer/etc.

If he sees you arriving early/on time by bike, despite all the comments he'll make, then his opinion probably will change - albeit slowly. Even more so when congestion holds him and the rest up but you're already there.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Buy a knackered old Jeep Wagoneer, and he'll soon get fed up looking at it and ask you to cycle instead.


I like Jeep Wagoneers! If they weren't crap on gas I'd consider one just because


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

wonderloaf said:


> I'd buy the knackered old Jeep Wagoneer, leave it permanently in the car park and chain the bike to it every day. That'll learn him!


This is the best option yet!!!


----------



## buzzy-beans (13 Feb 2018)

I have several relatives who live and work in the States and oh so very sadly and quite amazingly, most people from Europe wouldn't even begin to understand what employers (and bosses) can get away with over there, so I am afraid to say @ADarkDraconis, I can fully understand what you are trying to cope with!

No doubt your boss exists on an exceptionally unhealthy diet and can't even begin to understand how anyone can possibly want to look after their body?

Have you thought about changing your job?

Good luck


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Park your car permanently on the lot at work, then cycle in every day and leave your bike in the car.


I would if I didn't need it for driving around my toddler and 91 year old grandfather. That would be fabulous!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> Not exactly a solution, but, given the unpleasant boss and co-workers, look for another job perhaps?



I love my job and the pay is fair, and he's not normally unpleasant during usual business stuff. He just sees anything different as not worth his bothering.



buzzy-beans said:


> I have several relatives who live and work in the States and oh so very sadly and quite amazingly, most people from Europe wouldn't even begin to understand what employers (and bosses) can get away with over there, so I am afraid to say @ADarkDraconis, I can fully understand what you are trying to cope with!
> 
> No doubt your boss exists on an exceptionally unhealthy diet and can't even begin to understand how anyone can possibly want to look after their body?
> 
> ...



He really does eat like crap! More power to him, you eat what you want, but he does poke fun at my healthy lunches and the other vegan's gross looking smoothies. Exercise goes against his nature, he always thought I was crazy for going to the gym after work. I do love what I do, though, and recently got a new title so I am somewhat recognized for all the crap that I do now, lol. I plan on staying, and in the process making him see how easy it is to be a little more conscientious.


----------



## Debade (13 Feb 2018)

marzjennings said:


> You need to inform your boss on the things he'll get for free if you start cycling to work. Bosses love free stuff like reduced costs and increased productivity.
> 
> 
> Exercising before work raises an employee’s productivity by an average of 15 percent.
> ...



This was going to be my reply. If you have the desire, I would talk to HR about the benefits of bicycling and Bicycle Friendly Business from the League of American Bicyclists. I would inform them that 18 of the 20 top city finalists for Amazon Corporate Headquarters were Bicycle Friendly Communities. I have seen Googles set up and their great support for biking. Their investment is not an accident. Last I heard, Google is the most preferred employer in the USA. 

Anyway, lots of evidence that biking is a great idea and a benefit to the company.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2018)

Is your boss the sort of chap who wonders why he gets punched on the nose now and again?


----------



## palinurus (13 Feb 2018)

I had a boss like that once. He never changed his mind about cycling. Just had to wait for him to retire (he opted for early retirement after finding himself at odds with the new structure when we got bought by a huge company)

Once the firm got some crappy award made out of glass on a little wooden plinth, part of this involved a visit by some minor royal carrying a sword. Boss insisted my bike was hidden in the garage where the pool cars were kept, had to hunt him down at the end of the day to get the key.

Most of the time I parked my bike wherever it would be mostly out of his sight without being inconvenient for me, thankfully there were a few options.

We now have purpose-built bike storage but since it's right on the other side of the site from me I hide my bike in the warehouse.


----------



## vickster (13 Feb 2018)

Resign your job and find one that is commutable and where you can keep your bike.
If you’re a valued employee, the boss might relent


----------



## palinurus (13 Feb 2018)

palinurus said:


> Once the firm got some crappy award made out of glass on a little wooden plinth, part of this involved a visit by some minor royal carrying a sword.



I remember now, it was a Queen's award for Environmental Achievement.


----------



## Slick (13 Feb 2018)

This is a lady who wouldn't accept your boss's no as an answer.

https://www.cyclinguk.org/news/cycling-champion-year-crowned-cycling-scotland-annual-conference

I know things are different in the states, but change has to start somewhere.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

Thanks for the support, everyone! I am going to ask the district casually if they have any policy regarding where I should park. If they also decide that I need to park on the fence I will figure out a way to make sure she's secure and that there are cameras back there, and maybe just get a waterproof covering to toss over the seat. We have enough smokers here that they go in and out the back enough to maybe keep suspicious folks aware. I will then continue to bike to work in spite of his ridiculous feeling that it is not something that should be done. Perhaps then he will see my seriousness and give Sylvia a little space of her own to be locked up safe, and encourage others to get healthier and start biking! 

Took a look today and I don't think she'll fit between the guardrail and the fence, so she is either going to have to be locked to the guardrail (and hopefully not hit by our delivery trucks!) or on the corner where she would be more in the busier part of the road/parking. I will figure something out if they are fussy! 

Maybe I should suggest locking up in our car parking lot right in front of his car so I know she's safe...  it'll give him a little daily reminder!


----------



## Jenkins (13 Feb 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> I would if I didn't need it for driving around my toddler and 91 year old grandfather. That would be fabulous!


In that case could you find a cheap scrapper of a panel van and leave that in the car park permanently? Secure, covered bike parking with a bit of space to spare that you could rent out to any of your co-workers should they want to try cycle commuting.


----------



## winjim (13 Feb 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Thanks for the support, everyone! I am going to ask the district casually if they have any policy regarding where I should park. If they also decide that I need to park on the fence I will figure out a way to make sure she's secure and that there are cameras back there, and maybe just get a waterproof covering to toss over the seat.


You could get something like a bikeparka. It's waterproof, covers the whole bike, and packs down into a bag small enough to fit in a pannier. The 'urban' version has velcro flaps so you can put a lock through it.

https://bikeparka.com


----------



## buzzy-beans (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Is your boss the sort of chap who wonders why he gets punched on the nose now and again?


No doubt he likes a blobby bloke lookalike bloke like Trump!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> You could get something like a bikeparka. It's waterproof, covers the whole bike, and packs down into a bag small enough to fit in a pannier. The 'urban' version has velcro flaps so you can put a lock through it.
> 
> https://bikeparka.com



Thanks, that looks brilliant! I just sent them a message asking if they can ship to the US, just in case I need it!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

buzzy-beans said:


> No doubt he likes a blobby bloke lookalike bloke like Trump!


Unfortunately the majority of the people that work with me (including him) did vote for him  They do not like me interjecting with common sense and facts when we talk politics.


----------



## winjim (13 Feb 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Thanks, that looks brilliant! I just sent them a message asking if they can ship to the US, just in case I need it!


I noticed they give prices in dollars so you might be in luck. Still, you might be able to find something similar in the States if they can't ship it.


----------



## mjr (13 Feb 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> He really does eat like crap! More power to him, you eat what you want, but he does poke fun at my healthy lunches and the other vegan's gross looking smoothies. Exercise goes against his nature, he always thought I was crazy for going to the gym after work. I do love what I do, though, and recently got a new title so I am somewhat recognized for all the crap that I do now, lol. I plan on staying, and in the process making him see how easy it is to be a little more conscientious.


Yes, stay, position yourself as the heir apparent, keep cycling, storing the bike in an old van in the parking lot, stress him out trying to figure out how to prevent you and it probably won't be long before he carks it.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Yes, stay, position yourself as the heir apparent, keep cycling, storing the bike in an old van in the parking lot, stress him out trying to figure out how to prevent you and it probably won't be long before he carks it.


 this actually made me laugh so hard!!! Ok, so no old van and he would most likely retire before carking it (which I assume means kicking the bucket, lol) but other than that... exactly!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> I noticed they give prices in dollars so you might be in luck. Still, you might be able to find something similar in the States if they can't ship it.


I thought so, but on their site it says they ship within the UK and to most of Europe. My country wasn't in the dropdown  we get nothing nice here.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Feb 2018)

WOW what a difference in bosses.

A few years ago I raised the point of a bike shed at our works monthly meeting. At that time I was the only person riding to work. The boss said he would look into it, and I left it at that.

A couple of weeks later I turned up to work and nearly fell off my bike. A bike shed had been built right outside the entrance to my work. I dont even get wet when I go into the building. But its not just a 6 foot by 6 foot shed. Its big, really big, for a bike shed. Especially when you think I was the only person using it. They even fitted racks. A whole row of racks. Which I dont use and didnt need. We have used it for BBQs and 20 of us had a sit down buffet, complete with trestle tables and chairs. Now in the summer we usually have about a dozen empoyees riding to work and using the bike shed.

The bike shed was so big that I suggested seperating part of it and using it for the smokers. We made a curtain out of sail cloth and put a couple of tables and benches in and the smokers have their lunch out there. There is still lots of room for bikes.

If I were the OP I would have no problem going over the bosses head and would let him know before I did it. We have a right to stay fit and healthy and cycling is a great way to help with strass and anxiety. It sounds like the OP may need this with the boss he has.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2018)

palinurus said:


> I remember now, it was a Queen's award for Environmental Achievement.


Was the irony lost on the boss.


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> WOW what a difference in bosses.
> 
> A few years ago I raised the point of a bike shed at our works monthly meeting. At that time I was the only person riding to work. The boss said he would look into it, and I left it at that.
> 
> ...


I was enjoying your story all the while thinking, if that was here the smokers would claim it and it would reek.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Feb 2018)

Im not a smoker but dont mind sharing the space. Just thinking about it. Some of the smokers ride to work.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (14 Feb 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> I would if I didn't need it for driving around my toddler and 91 year old grandfather. That would be fabulous!



Well that's your choice of course. It's a question of priorities. But if you value your children and Gramps more than your bicycle, so be it. Who am I to criticize?


----------



## byegad (14 Feb 2018)

I suggest you buy a very heavy bike lock, the bigger the better, then clobber your boss with it. It'll mean getting a new job when you get out of gaol, but well worth it!


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Feb 2018)

Amazing how different people react to cycling isnt it . I mentioned to one of my customers that i intended to drop off the windows ive made for his house and then cycle over to him every day to fit them . He said feel free to throw yourself in the swimming pool when you get here or i was welcome to use the shower


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Feb 2018)

A couple of snaps of our works bike shed.


----------



## johnnyb47 (14 Feb 2018)

It's a shame to read that your boss is so narrow minded. I could understand him not wanting you bringing your bike into a office dripping wet ,if the the office was a show piece where client's often visited , but from what I've read this is not the case. We have well 300 people who work at our place and only a handful of them cycle to work. The company provides a bike rack but as there's so few that cycle in to work the company turns a blind eye to where there kept. Most of the employees keep them tucked away somewhere in the warehouse out of sight. Is there anywhere else nearby you could leave your bike such as another business next door to you..If you're boss sees that a neighbouring business is more proactive in helping cyclists it may shame him into being a little more flexible in helping his own staff out.


----------



## rivers (14 Feb 2018)

It's funny how anti-cycling some places are. We have several different cycle storage areas on campus, most of them covered. I tend to store my bike in the workshop of my building as I can't be asked to carry a lock to work. 
My employer tries to encourage cycling to work over driving as we have limited parking available, and are in the middle of nowhere between Bath and Bristol, so limited bus service to campus as well as the smaller towns/villages. Hell, I live in Bristol, and for me to get to work it's either 3 buses, or a 40 minute walk on one end to Temple Meads and 20 minute walk on the other to get to campus. I might as well cycle as it's quicker (which I do). They trialled an electric bike loan scheme this year and are switching cycle to work providers to enable employees to get an electric bike as there is what non-cyclists/new cyclists would consider to be a large hill to get to campus. The electric bikes are now available for employees to use for inter-site travel and business meetings in town.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Feb 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> A couple of snaps of our works bike shed.



Impressive space, but those wheel benders... yuk!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (14 Feb 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> WOW what a difference in bosses.
> 
> A few years ago I raised the point of a bike shed at our works monthly meeting. At that time I was the only person riding to work. The boss said he would look into it, and I left it at that.
> 
> ...


 Wow, SteveInDenmark, that's pretty awesome! I won't hold my breath for a shed, this boss is the type that takes over a year to fix the broken faucet in the ladies' restrooms, but maybe his boss will be a bit more welcoming to the idea. I was just surprised as he and I normally get on very well and on days when he's not in a mood we joke around and have a decent relationship, and he is competent at his job, but on this he was just like No!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (14 Feb 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> It's a shame to read that your boss is so narrow minded. I could understand him not wanting you bringing your bike into a office dripping wet ,if the the office was a show piece where client's often visited , but from what I've read this is not the case. We have well 300 people who work at our place and only a handful of them cycle to work. The company provides a bike rack but as there's so few that cycle in to work the company turns a blind eye to where there kept. Most of the employees keep them tucked away somewhere in the warehouse out of sight. Is there anywhere else nearby you could leave your bike such as another business next door to you..If you're boss sees that a neighbouring business is more proactive in helping cyclists it may shame him into being a little more flexible in helping his own staff out.


That's what I had figured, it's one little bike, not like a fleet of 30! Unfortunately the establishment next to us is a wing restaurant/bar frequented by college kids and bikers of the Harley variety. On the other side is a cell phone tower and a gun store


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Buy a knackered old Jeep Wagoneer, and he'll soon get fed up looking at it and ask you to cycle instead.


Yes, and just leave it permanently in a parking space, and bung the bike in the back every day when you get to work.

Edit: Damn @wonderloaf beat me to it.


----------



## jay clock (14 Feb 2018)

I am absolutely behind the idea of buying a (fully legal) van and parking it on site as suggested. 

Great idea!


----------



## johnnyb47 (14 Feb 2018)

That's sounds a bit awkward then to keep your bike next door. I think the next best thing I would suggest would be to buy a decent lock and cover and keep them at work so you don't have to carry them on your commute. When the locks not in use ,keep it locked to where your bike will usually get kept and keep the cover in your locker until needed. Hopefully over time your miserable old boss see that your keen and serious on wanting to cycle to work and will be a little more helpful towards you. 
I hope you get it all sorted to your satisfaction buddy and of course Happy Cycling to you :-)


----------



## ADarkDraconis (14 Feb 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> That's sounds a bit awkward then to keep your bike next door. I think the next best thing I would suggest would be to buy a decent lock and cover and keep them at work so you don't have to carry them on your commute. When the locks not in use ,keep it locked to where your bike will usually get kept and keep the cover in your locker until needed. Hopefully over time your miserable old boss see that your keen and serious on wanting to cycle to work and will be a little more helpful towards you.
> I hope you get it all sorted to your satisfaction buddy and of course Happy Cycling to you :-)


This sounds great, thanks! This may sound silly but as I had always haf a place to park inside I never had to regularly lock up and so hadn't thought of leaving it and the cover at work! I'd probably want to get a small spare then for the grocery store, etc. But better than lugging that monstrous OnGuard with me every day!

Edit: don't know why it quoted twice, it kept saying there was no post so I did it again- my phone is odd. Apologies!


----------



## johnnyb47 (14 Feb 2018)

That's good to hear buddy. Given a few weeks and hopefully"old miseryguts boss man" will come round to being a little more flexible :-) :-)


----------



## DangerousDan (14 Feb 2018)

Why don’t you post his email address here so we can all email him and let him know what kind of person he is.
*MOD NOTE*: please do NOT use CycleChat to do this!

Genuniely. I’ll do it. Shan’t mention you at all.

Some people need to know what they are.


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> That's what I had figured, it's one little bike, not like a fleet of 30! Unfortunately the establishment next to us is a wing restaurant/bar frequented by college kids and bikers of the Harley variety. On the other side is a cell phone tower and a gun store


Can you ask the gun store to make you a parking space by dealing with your boss?


----------



## kingrollo (14 Feb 2018)

Fatal mistake was asking permission. Just do it and wait for them to squeal. But if you asking permission you are opening the door to a 'no'


----------



## hennbell (14 Feb 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Fatal mistake was asking permission. Just do it and wait for them to squeal. But if you asking permission you are opening the door to a 'no'



I have been commuting to work for 15 years, I have never once asked for permission as I don't want to hear the response. When changing jobs for a couple weeks at the new place I locked my bicycle up outside, once I got the lay of the land I found an indoor spot to park the bicycle that is out of the way. 
Most importantly never leave a mess, never give them a reason to complain.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (14 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Can you ask the gun store to make you a parking space by dealing with your boss?


 actually the chaps over there are quite nice, even though I am not a gun fan. They said that I could practice my archery on their shooting range. I haven't taken them up on the offer as I imagine it is quite loud/possibly deadly.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Feb 2018)

DangerousDan said:


> Genuniely. I’ll do it. Shan’t mention you at all.



Have you thought this through?


----------



## ADarkDraconis (14 Feb 2018)

DangerousDan said:


> Why don’t you post his email address here so we can all email him and let him know what kind of person he is.
> *MOD NOTE*: please do NOT use CycleChat to do this!
> 
> Genuniely. I’ll do it. Shan’t mention you at all.
> ...


No, no. He is a decent person and generally a fair boss aside from being a prat at times. I just got irritated and needed a rant. My bike will be perfectly fine if I have to *sob* leave her locked outside, I will get her a cover.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Feb 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Fatal mistake was asking permission. Just do it and wait for them to squeal.



Always been my approach. Never had a problem


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2018)

Mine used to get left on the 'Sheffield' rack (as I believe they're called) outside
However, there's no CCTV coverage of it, & no protective plastic on it, just bare metal
I did carry some pipe-lagging for a while, but it slips

Since I got the 'blue' Ribble in mid 2013, it (& now the CGR) live in one of the male staff changing rooms, behind swipe-carded doors that *are* covered by CCTV
If anyone does complain (not as yet, only the odd whinge), it will be pointed out that various Consultants take theirs up to the top-floor, via the lifts, & keep them in the offices, & that it is a form of discrimination
(two of our Consultants also, at times, keep their bikes in same changing room as me)

The main reason I don't like using them is the thefts, one collegue bouoght a new bike from Planet X, and th very first day he rode to work on it, someone had cut the locks by halfway through the shift, when he went past the stand
No comeback from the Trusts 'landlords', not even a commiseratory gesture, as far as I know!!


----------



## HLaB (16 Feb 2018)

Im lucky I've got a boss who appreciates the value of bikes and lets me bring my bike into the office rather than using the official company bike racks which are wheel benders and open to the elements on 3 sides. I think its helped that a few of high powered clients are cyclists too.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (16 Feb 2018)

Nice for everyone who gets to take theirs into work with them! Maybe he'll be more open given some time.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

The nice man in charge of the office used to let me keep mine in the cleaners cupboard.

I was that nice man.


----------



## Bryony (24 Feb 2018)

My boss surprised me one day by asking why I don't cycle to work and I said that I wasn't going to leave my bike outside for all the drug addicts that come in for their methadone to take a liking to it, so he said "well bring it in here then!" I didn't think it would be an option as our premises are very small but he has said I can put my bike in the staff kitchen or consultation room 2 which we just use for storage and eating our lunch.


----------



## Thomson (24 Feb 2018)

I get to keep my bike in the workshop the size off a living room. Behind a small welding screen. I made a little stand out off wood for it to sit in so its not leaning against anything. Some times the charge hand has his bike too. The workshop is locked while we're out on jobs. Next doors little shed has 3 bikes in it everyday.

In a few years It's a shame my works ment to be moving to a new depot which is less than a mile from my house. :-/.

But yeah it's shame you boss has that attitude. Hopefully you can sort something that's suits you.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (25 Feb 2018)

Sorry to hear this @ADarkDraconis I've been quite lucky with my jobs where either there's been a dedicated bike area or I could fetch it to my work area. Im the only cyclist in my section of the plant (recycling plant) and I'm surprised that there isn't a push to get people cycling to work seen as though were a green company! Unfortunately we come across as a strange alien breed cycling to work despite the physical mental and financial benefits of doing this! @marzjennings good points i especially agree with the extra productivity point. When I arrive at work I'm fully warmed up and I can get on with checking the workplace for any faults repairs or replacements to be made round the plant whilst most others are 'Waking up' and complaining how tired and cold they are!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (25 Feb 2018)

Thanks, everyone! I had cycled to work Tuesday (been off for a medical procedure since then so if feeling up to it will cycle in again tomorrow) and it was fabulous, I was early and felt more productive. For the parking situation I made the best of it. My U-lock is an OnGuard that is big, but apparently not big enough to go around the guardrail support and the bike, so I had to make do. I locked the wheel to the frame with it and then ran cable lock around the post at the corner of the fence, I backed it in snug so that to even get to the locks would be awkward and noticeable. I may get a big motorcycle lock to use and leave there.

No one bothered her and a couple of coworkers even went to check her out on their way in throughout the day. I can see the spot I picked from our front window so if I am in that part of the building I can keep an eye on her, and smokers go out there frequently so I suppose that is something.

After being surprised that I actually did ride in (when he was teasing me about it the day before) and a bit of good-natured banter Tuesday evening my boss did say that he wished he had my determination, and he made sure I was ok going home at night before he set off (because everyone there thought it was insane to ride at night, one coworker even insisted that I would be scared and needed to put my bike in the back of her Jeep so she could take me home! I tried to tell them that after dark is when I do almost all of my riding ) Maybe once it is normalized to him he will let me find a good place for her!


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Thanks, everyone! I had cycled to work Tuesday (been off for a medical procedure since then so if feeling up to it will cycle in again tomorrow) and it was fabulous, I was early and felt more productive. For the parking situation I made the best of it. My U-lock is an OnGuard that is big, but apparently not big enough to go around the guardrail support and the bike, so I had to make do. I locked the wheel to the frame with it and then ran cable lock around the post at the corner of the fence, I backed it in snug so that to even get to the locks would be awkward and noticeable. I may get a big motorcycle lock to use and leave there.
> 
> No one bothered her and a couple of coworkers even went to check her out on their way in throughout the day. I can see the spot I picked from our front window so if I am in that part of the building I can keep an eye on her, and smokers go out there frequently so I suppose that is something.
> 
> After being surprised that I actually did ride in (when he was teasing me about it the day before) and a bit of good-natured banter Tuesday evening my boss did say that he wished he had my determination, and he made sure I was ok going home at night before he set off (because everyone there thought it was insane to ride at night, one coworker even insisted that I would be scared and needed to put my bike in the back of her Jeep so she could take me home! I tried to tell them that after dark is when I do almost all of my riding ) Maybe once it is normalized to him he will let me find a good place for her!


Good luck with that, it sounds like you are starting from a fairly low base.


----------



## User33236 (25 Feb 2018)

I started a new job last July and cycle to work, keeping my bike in my office. 

The first day I did so one of my staff told me I wasn’t allowed and two of his colleagues had already been refused permission to bring their bikes inside, 

When I asked who had told them that I was informed my predecessor had. I politely informed the staff member that I was the boss now and would happily discuss with any staff member accommodating cycles inside. 

My own boss has also followed by lead and now keeps a bike in his office. 

I despair when I hear of situations that the OP and others encounter.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2018)

It sounds like your boss may relent or at least offer a better solution once he sees cycling as routine. Especially if he can see the health benefits for you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2018)

rivers said:


> It's funny how anti-cycling some places are. We have several different cycle storage areas on campus, most of them covered. I tend to store my bike in the workshop of my building as I can't be asked to carry a lock to work.
> My employer tries to encourage cycling to work over driving as we have limited parking available, and are in the middle of nowhere between Bath and Bristol, so limited bus service to campus as well as the smaller towns/villages. Hell, I live in Bristol, and for me to get to work it's either 3 buses, or a 40 minute walk on one end to Temple Meads and 20 minute walk on the other to get to campus. I might as well cycle as it's quicker (which I do). They trialled an electric bike loan scheme this year and are switching cycle to work providers to enable employees to get an electric bike as there is what non-cyclists/new cyclists would consider to be a large hill to get to campus. The electric bikes are now available for employees to use for inter-site travel and business meetings in town.


I worked out assuming i used a bus to get to work i would need to walk a mile to the bus stop, catch a bus to town, then get the bus home.Minimum of 2 hours.Car takes 20 mins and bike about 35 mins.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (15 Mar 2018)

I have been locking up out along the fence wedged behind the guardrail and so far nothing has been messed with. (Fingers crossed that it stays that way!) Although not budging on parking he has always waited and made sure I am safe on my way before he drives off, so that's nice (I always work the closing shift and get off at 9pm.)


----------

